# Mazatlán - restaurants, advice?



## DebBrown (Jan 11, 2011)

We're leaving for Mazatlán this Saturday and thought I'd give you all one more chance to tell me your favorite restaurants, activities and anything else that we might need to know.

We're staying at El Cid Moro and looking forward to a week if SUN!

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2011)

I assume you've gone through and printed out the areas of interest-restaurants, tours, etc. at www.mazinfo.com ? Restaurants are on the locals page. Try Mr Lionso's at Playa Brujo (N. end of Cerritos busline) Our former favorite, Casa Loma, is no longer in business but the family that ran it might be somewhere else.  

Plazuela Machado is always good-any of the surrounding eateries- especially at mid-day. Just a couple of blocks from the Mercado Central.

We use King David tours for airport transport and whatever tours we want to take (Tequila factory is fun and close). There are bank ATMs at the airport (before you go outside the arrivals area) to get pesos, and the restaurant there isn't bad to use on departure day.

We usually go to Maz once or twice a year, but are doing Hawaii this month. I will miss many friends there.

Drop me a line if there's anything else I can help with.

Jim Ricks


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

was just @ the el cid moro this Oct., had a wonderful time. We did the city tour, definitely recommend if you haven't done it, its a nice driving tour.  We also did stone island tour, which was ok.  But other than that, it was all about the beach, pool, and relaxing.  

Some restaraunt recommendations:

Arre Lulu, in the golden zone, Mario will serve you, he's a great guy (there is 3 mario's, dad, son, cousin, all great)

La costa Marinera, near the hotel but towards the marina, it is overlooking the beach  - great seafood, any local will vouch for this place

Panama for breakfast, we nearly went every day it was so good, and always packed

Panchos, in the golden zone (try their moonshine, it is delicious)

Sr. Peppers @ the marina, fine dining, take the free shuttle to El Cid Marina, and a few dollar ride there. This was by far the classiest restaraunt we ate at, and the cuisine was spectacular. Formal place, definitely good for special occasions.   

Chilli peppers and Tony's on the beach, casual places that we walked to from the hotel.  Just walk out to the beach, and go right, and after about 10 minutes it will be on the right overlooking the beach.

Shrimp Factory in golden zone, or shrimp bucket in olas altas

Los Arcos, across the street from the hotel

Carlos and Lucias, Cuban Food right by the hotel

el memin, for oysters

palapa del mar, across the street from hotel, great food, got the lobster, mahi mahi, and shrimp platter for 2

taco time - walking distance from hotel, just before golden zone and the DQ, open late, great tacos after midnight!

real michoacana ice cream , across the street from DQ, ice cream with chunks of fruit inside. many different flavors. walk there and back from the hotel for a guilt free dessert.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 11, 2011)

It will be sunny and warm in the daytime, but you will need at least a sweater at night.  Also, although shorts are worn by tourists at all hours (except in churches, of course), Mexicans do not wear them publicly.  They wear cotton clothing, which is cool, and if you want to fit in, you'd wear long pants or a sun dress for dinner.

There is a good restaurant list on the Yahoo group MazInfo site in the files section.  One of my favorite (inexpensive) places for breakfast is Shipwreck at Balboa Towers.  You can walk out onto the beach at El Cid and head South (towards Old Town), walking along the beach wall until you get there, that is the shortest way.  There are stairs back up to the restaurant.

I love El Bambú for their carne asada and beans.  It is out near Sam's Club and the mall where Mega is.  

My favorite thing to do in Mazatlán is to be by the beach wall at Shipwreck with a drink to watch sunset.  Sunsets in Mazatlan are especially beautiful, and the drinks are 2 for 1 at that price.

Food at El Cid properties is very high, so don't plan to eat there unless you cook it yourself.  Their exchange rate is poor, you'd do better at one of the Casa de Cambios.

Fern


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I didn't find the restaurants at mazinfo because I looked in the visitor's guide section and there was only one.  NOW I see the bigger list in the resident's area.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  

It's always fun to read other people's suggestions and favorites!

Deb


----------



## pittle (Jan 11, 2011)

I also recommend Playa Bruha (Beach Witch).  You can ride the Cerritos bus to the end and Bruha is there.  Last Drop is a great hamburger place and we also like Roy's down there.

When we were in Mazatlan in the summer, there was a massage place in the Cerritos strip center that was doing 60 minute massages fr 180 pesos.  I am sure the rates are higher in the winter, but still cheaper than at the resorts.    It is not fancy, but if you like to get a massage on vacation, I would recommend them.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 11, 2011)

I've put a link to this thread in the sticky at the top of the Mexico forum page. If anyone else has current information about Mazatlan, please add it to this thread.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 11, 2011)

I also recommend the The "Panamá Restaurant and Pasteleria" for casual dining. It has excellent food at reasonable prices. They have 3 locations in Mazatlan. We have eaten breakfast, lunch, and dinner at the downtown location ( across from the zócalo ) and the one in la zona dorada. They are basically the same.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 11, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I've put a link to this thread in the sticky at the top of the Mexico forum page. If anyone else has current information about Mazatlan, please add it to this thread.



Thanks Karen

We are going to be at Emerald Bay for a week starting Jan 21 followed by 10 days at El Cid at the Marina.

Lynn


----------



## siesta (Jan 12, 2011)

deb, I'm sure you already know. but the resort offers free one way transportation from the airport to the resort. you must contact them at least 48 hours ahead of your arrival to arrange. Then you can take a cab (an actual cab, not a pulmonia) back from the hotel to the airport for ~$300 MX which is about $24 US.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, I did know about the airport pickup.  I think I'm all ready!  It's funny how you make plans so far in advance and then suddenly the trip is here.  

Deb


----------



## siesta (Jan 13, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> Yep, I did know about the airport pickup.  I think I'm all ready!  It's funny how you make plans so far in advance and then suddenly the trip is here.
> 
> Deb


 you will have a wonderful time. I'm sending you a pmsg regarding room reservations, a little insider info.  Any future readers of this thread, feel free to msg me about it.


----------



## AirForceWife&MommyX4 (Jan 13, 2011)

we stayed there in july and had an awesome time! avoid all time shares at all costs...we spent months after we came home trying to figure out how they opened credit cards in our names...don't do it! LOL

i recommend gingers bilingual horses, it's $30 a person for an hour long ride on the beach. just take the bus to Mr Lionso's at Playa Brujo (N. end of Cerritos busline) we got there early found some beautiful sea shells for our kids at the beach there, then ate at Mr. Loinso's very yummy carne asada then met Ginger there to ride the horses.

I can't remember the name of my favorite restaurant, it's on the opposite side of the street from el cid el moro about a mile 1/2 north, it has a tall stair way of beige colored rocks, so you eat on the 2nd floor, anyone know the name? it was really really good.

another day we walked north again but stayed on the same side as el cid and about a mile down several gentlemen were handing out flyers and coupons to get us to eat at their restaurant, we took one up on their offer and he showed us down this alley/street and i started wondering if we made the wrong decision when i realized we were walking closer to the water, and there was a restaurant right there on the beach. there was a marachi (spelling??) band and they seated us right there closest to balcony view of the water, it was sun set and so beautiful. someone was selling flowers thru the outside wall of the restaurant, my husband bought me one  it was a wonderful evening with great food and entertainment. we did take a pulminia back because we were so full, it was only about 30 peso's to get back to el cid moro so it wasn't that far away. sorry i don't know the names we just kinds winged it when we were there  

we booked all of our tours online before we left, we went through mazatlantours.org for a few of them, the stone island and deer island tours were awesome, snorkling, horse back riding, kayaking around an island, bannana boat rides. we also took a zip line tour from Veraneando Adventure Zipline, they picked us up right there at el cid, took us there, had fun on 12 zip lines, then a horse back ride back to the village with a home cooked mexican lunch, then back to the hotel all for $70 per person if you book online, if you wait to book all of this stuff there at the hotel it will cost alot more. They wanted $95 there so I was glad to have prebooked everything.
have a great vacation!


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 14, 2011)

AirForceWife&MommyX4 said:


> ...there was a marachi (spelling??) band...



It is spelled Mariachi.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Was that Christine's ?*



pittle said:


> I also recommend Playa Bruha (Beach Witch).  You can ride the Cerritos bus to the end and Bruha is there.  Last Drop is a great hamburger place and we also like Roy's down there.
> 
> When we were in Mazatlan in the summer, there was a massage place in the Cerritos strip center that was doing 60 minute massages fr 180 pesos.  I am sure the rates are higher in the winter, but still cheaper than at the resorts.    It is not fancy, but if you like to get a massage on vacation, I would recommend them.



We had massages and Joyce had a manicure and pedicure at Christine's in November. 

Greg


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Names of restaurants , I can't remeber but*

this one was great . It is between the El Cid Marina and the El Moro, it specializes in seafood, this photo is the view from where we were seated. 

Greg


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 14, 2011)

Costa Marinara?  

Fern



aliikai2 said:


> this one was great . It is between the El Cid Marina and the El Moro, it specializes in seafood, this photo is the view from where we were seated.
> 
> Greg


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 14, 2011)

You all are great!  I'm busy packing right now for our early morning flight.  

Fern, how long has it been since you've been to Maz?  I remember in the early days that it was a favorite of yours and those memories inspired me to give it a try this year.  

Deb


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 14, 2011)

*No, darn,*

I just can't remember the name. If you left Christina's heading towards the Pueblo Bonitio, it would only be a couple of blocks on the left, it sits on the beach on the end of a dead end street. Sorry, I don't have the name. Greg



Fern Modena said:


> Costa Marinara?
> 
> Fern


----------



## myip (Jan 16, 2011)

*Is ocean warm?*

Is ocean warm enough to swim around Christmas and New Year timeframe?  Any of the resorts has a heated pool?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2011)

I think most if not all the resorts' pools are heated. I have seen many people in the ocean- actually, Sea of Cortez, but to me it seems pretty cool. The beaches are great, though.  Jim


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 17, 2011)

myip said:


> Is ocean warm enough to swim around Christmas and New Year timeframe?  Any of the resorts has a heated pool?



At El Cid right now and it is a bit cool.  It is nice to sit on the beach directly in the sun but it is windy.  No one is in the pools or ocean except for some hearty children.  The pools are fairly shallow and would warm up nicely if there was extended sun on them but it is evidently unseasonably cool this week.  It's a heck of alot nicer than Chicago though!

Deb


----------



## Idahoamy (Mar 12, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I  Our former favorite, Casa Loma, is no longer in business but the family that ran it might be somewhere else.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I wonder if they were closed for a season?  We ate there in May of 2010, and my parents ate there just a couple weeks ago (for their 40th anniversary) on Feb 27, 2011?  It is a great restaurant, and I recommend it as well!

I'm eager to try out some of these new spots next time we go!  Our favorites are:
Pancho's
Panama (we get the little sandwiches for 100 pesos or less and take them to our room for lunch, and on the plane!)
The place (el paraje) , just down the way from PB mazatlan
tony's and Chili Peppers
Cilantro's (on the beach at PB-mazatlan)


I guess there's now a Pancho's across the street from PB-M.  A Michael's, too!  And across the street and north a block or less is a place with fantastic fish tacos.  

I can't wait until May!  We do usually like a Feb vacay in Mexico... but I'm a grad student right now, so we have to wait until the end of the semester.  Will be nice, regardless!  Thanks for these recommendations!  I'm printing this out to take with!


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 24, 2011)

While I was waiting for windoze to do a few updates I ran across this thread and didn't see my favorite Mazatlan restaurant listed!

Cocina de Ana is a great little lunch place that's been very busy both times I've been there.  It's located in the Zona Dorada.  If you're walking South (towards town) on the main drag (Av. Camaron Sabalo) hang a right when you get to the Dairy Queen, then a left at the very next street (just a couple of steps).  Walk down the street a ways - it's on the left hand (East) side.

Food varies by day of week and is presented in a steam table.  You take either a plate or to-go box and dish up what you want, they weigh it and charge you by how much it weighs.  Food is excellent.  And they have horchata!


----------



## ragtop (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some more thoughts...

“El BIfe” it is located at Plaza Machado, good Argentinian style beef, nice atmosphere.
“Lorna” two blocks away east from Plaza Machado, international cuisine, good selection of wines.
“La Mona” informal pizza restaurant downtown
“Casa Country” by golden zone, good variety on their menu
“Los Panchos” this place at the golden zone is really good for breakfast, good Mexican food
“Vitore” the best Italian food in town, the service is not great, but the food is outstanding
“Casa Loma” considered to be very good.
“La Corriente” for seafood this is new restaurant, located on the beach at the malecon, they have an interesting selection of food on their menu, kind of strange preparation but good, just stay away of uncooked seafood such as “Ceviche Acapulco”, (just the one prepared in this restaurant)


----------



## Clintshare (Nov 27, 2011)

*Mystery restaurant*

From Pueblo Bonito heading South the beach places are:
Cilantros nope
Costa Marinara (the glass partition looks like theirs)
Diego's (doubtful)
Tony's on the Beach (no glass partition at Tony's)
Chili's Pepper (no glass partition there either)
Holiday Inn (dunno. Never eaten there, but view of island seems to match up)

I'll not sleep tonight


----------

